# Glock 23 for home defense?



## kc9jjw (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a lightly used Glock 23 that I keep for home defense. I am looking for a good round to use for home defense. I am looking for a round that isn't terribly expensive so I am able to practice with the same ammo I'd be shooting with. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Any premium factory JHP is perfectly adequate for defense, despite that fact that people on gun forums get all wrapped up in the minutiae of ammo selection. Pick one that works 100% (shouldn't be hard to find with a Glock) and that you can afford to practice with.

I generally select a defense round, run enough through the gun to satisfy me regarding reliability, and then practice with something less expensive - surplus, WWB, S&B, etc.


----------



## DonGlock26 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd go with Winchester RangerT, Speer Golddots, or Federal HST in 180 to 165gr. I'd just use Winchester white box target ammo for training. That's what most LE agencies and civilians do. Cheaper ammo means more training.


----------

